# What do you think?



## BettaBetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm new to the Betta scene (kind of)! I had a halfmoon a few years ago, but unfortunately lost him when I relocated! =( But, I recently regained interested and bought two of the little fellas! I'm going to attempt to post pictures just to see what you guys think! They're both Crowntails! and, I'll tell you now that they are NOTHING like the ones YOU GUYS OWN! Also, I've searched and searched online and can't seem to find the "better' betta sites (fish, tanks, etc). Any insight would be GREATLY APPRECIATED! Thanks guys, and all feedback is welcome! =) Congratulations on your BEAUTIFUL FISH!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Your bettas are beautiful!!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Aw they're so pretty! I had a fishy like the second one, he was my first betta. He didn't have any blue on him though. They both are lovely! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

oh! loving the first one


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Great pictures! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

AWW! I love the first ones blue mouth.  How ridiculously cute.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're both very pretty!


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

there both very pretty! i love the green on the first one


----------



## BettaBetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks and thanks again, guys! I'm certainly glad to join the crowd! I realize "my boys" (lol) aren't quite as impressive as some, but thanks for the compliments! Where is everyone finding/purchasing all of the "rarities"?! I can't find anywhere online to do such... and if so, the ones that I do find for sale aren't "amazing"... (if that makes sense)... Perhaps, I'm looking at actual "breeders" photos on the forum? Hmm...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Most members get theirs from petstores. A few got bettas from Aquabid.


----------



## lavallin (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh my gooooodness! The green one is so cute! I love his dark eyes and green lips.


----------



## BettaBetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Gotcha! It's just that some (most) of these look FAR BEYOND anything I've ever seen in pet stores. I thought I may be "missing a link" somehow. LOL! Thanks, again!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

pretty betta boys :-D :-D so cute!

Keeping checking at your local petstores, they seem to get hidden treasures once and awhile :-D Your boys are super pretty though, nice vibrant color they have.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My Petsmart had crowntail females for a very short time. I'm glad I was able to get one before they stopped.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE the first male. His coloring is OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

A lot of people go to Petco. They always seem to have amazing fish there...

Welcome to the forum! I think your fish are beautiful!


----------



## BettaBetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks again everyone! I was actually bored one day and and went to Petsmart just to browse... I spotted the bettas, and after looking through EACH and EVERY ONE of the 50ish that they had... I spotted HIM (the black/blue/green/red one, LOL!) and HAD TO HAVE HIM! I found the second the same way! I thought the coloring was extremely BRIGHT to have such a light colored body! Ahh... I have two now... I wonder how many I'll end up with?! LOL! It seems to have become rather addictive!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Yeah, they're VERY addictive!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I kept saying I'd just have the one and now I have three! Yours are really really lovely. The colors are so pretty.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Most members get theirs from petstores. A few got bettas from Aquabid.


and a few others got theirs from petfinder or craigslist


----------



## BettaBetta (Jan 25, 2010)

You guys are AWESOME! Thanks so much! =D


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

hehe, pretty soon you will end up with 3.....then just one more.... than another..... lol


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Yep, I thought two was enough once as well. For like a week. lol

Luvly fishies!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

welcome to the forum! you've got some pretty boys! your first one looks exactly like my boy jazzy, but he's a VT.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm 48 and my mom still tries to tell me what to do. She just realized how many fish I have and she says "no more fish! Its ridiculous to have so many!" lol!


----------

